# touches de clavier sans fil ne répondant plus



## lesebiathan (18 Octobre 2012)

bonjour à tous,

je viens d'acquérir un mac il y a deux semaine (imac OS X lion 10.7) et j'ai des problèmes liés au clavier sans fil: certaines fonctions ne marchent plus. Tout d'abord la touche majuscule me permet d'avoir les lettres en maj mais plus les chiffres... ensuite, depuis hier, la touche  <- pour revenir en arrière ne fonctionne plus quand je navigue par exemple sur le net pour revenir sur la page précédente ( mais fonctionne autrement).
J'ai parcouru les forums et je n'ai rien trouvé de semblable, j'ai parcouru "préférence système" mais le menu du clavier semble bien pauvre ou alors je ne vais pas ou il faut. 
Je suis également nouvel utilisateur sur mac... c'est peut être ça?!!! 

Merci pour votre aide
seb


----------



## edd72 (18 Octobre 2012)

1) Français Numérique


Oui, c'est sans doute ça.


----------



## lesebiathan (18 Octobre 2012)

salut edd72

tu peux être plus précis? je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire par "francais numérique"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

ok edd 72 je viens de trouver pour avoir les chiffres en mode maj, j ai toujours la touche <-  qui ne fonctionne pas quand je navigue sur le net pour aller à la page précédente ( elle fonctionne autrement pour le texte). tu as une solution?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2012)

lesebiathan a dit:


> j ai toujours la touche <-  qui ne fonctionne pas quand je navigue sur le net pour aller à la page précédente ( elle fonctionne autrement pour le texte). tu as une solution?


Bonjour,

 si c'est comme sur Mountain Lion, la touche <- seule ne suffit pas : le menu "Historique", "Page précédente", montre que c'est : Cmd + <-

Mais comme chez moi ça ne marche pas, et je ne sais pas pourquoi, j'ai créé un raccourci : Cmd + P dans Préf Syst / Clavier :


----------



## lesebiathan (20 Octobre 2012)

salut renaud31

oui j'ai vu que l'on pouvait créer des raccourcis, mais non de zeus j'aimerai bien retrouver cette fonctionnalité...et je ne trouve rien... merci quand même


----------



## PAT15 (19 Décembre 2012)

Je viens de changer mon DD et une fonction de mon clavier Mac vient de disparaître : 
la touche au-dessus du maj-gauche (flèche verticale et point vert) me permettait de faire passer en majuscules toutes les minuscules sans les modifier "à" devient "À" ne remplit plus son rôle : la touche est devenue une touche maj ordinaire.
Mon clavier est-il mort ? Est-ce un micro-logiciel à rétablir ? Dans ce cas, comment faire pour arriver à ce résultat ?

Pat


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2012)

Es-tu en clavier Français, ou bien en Français numérique ?

Préférences système / langue et texte / méthodes de saisie

Coche les 2 : Français, et Français numérique.

Comme ça tu auras le choix : tu peux passer de l'un à l'autre en cliquant sur le drapeau dans la barre de menu, ou bien en faisant : Cmd + barre espace.


----------



## PAT15 (20 Décembre 2012)

Merci Renaud de ton aide.
Grâce à toi j'ai fini par trouver la solution : il suffit d'ouvrir "Clavier" et de cocher la case
"Utiliser les touches F1 f2 comme touches de fonction standard".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 je ne vois pas le rapport avec ton problème ?

Le fonctionnement différent de la touche Caps Lock par rapport à la touche Maj dépend bien du choix du clavier Français ou Français numérique :

La ligne : @&é"'(§è!çà)-  donne :

*Clavier Français :*

Touche Maj : #1234567890°_
Touche Caps Lock : @&É"'(§È!ÇÀ)-

*Clavier Français numérique :*

Touche Maj : #1234567890°_
Touche Caps Lock : #1234567890°_


----------

